# Are there any Inland Taipans as pets?



## Chronolemon (Sep 2, 2011)

Have there ever been? Surely it can't be that much more dangerous to keep than a Black Mamba which i've seen loads of people keeping. (in that they are both highly venomous and you are pretty sure to die either way bitten by either).


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chronolemon said:


> Have there ever been? Surely it can't be that much more dangerous to keep than a Black Mamba which i've seen loads of people keeping. (in that they are both highly venomous and you are pretty sure to die either way bitten by either).


There will be DWA holders with these - but they are most certainly not "pets".


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

Pets.. :lol:


----------



## Chronolemon (Sep 2, 2011)

kopstar said:


> Pets.. :lol:


I saw one lick Steve Irwins face on YouTube... That seems pretty pet-like to me! :lol2:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Wrong section..... Come on mods... Wakey- Wakey.... LOL


----------



## Chronolemon (Sep 2, 2011)

SW-morelia said:


> Wrong section..... Come on mods... Wakey- Wakey.... LOL


Though it still appears in the Snake section...


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Chronolemon said:


> Though it still appears in the Snake section...


No... DWAL covers things with fur as well as snakes...:Na_Na_Na_Na:
See I was right.. It's moved....


----------



## Chronolemon (Sep 2, 2011)

SW-morelia said:


> No... DWAL covers things with fur as well as snakes...:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> See I was right.. It's moved....


I'm confused! "headhurt!"


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Chronolemon said:


> I saw one lick Steve Irwins face on YouTube... That seems pretty pet-like to me! :lol2:


or yet another stagged piece of tv from a showman?

pets is not the word to desribe keeping of such snakes..


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

If they aren't your pets then what are they? A trophy?


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Junior13reptilez said:


> If they aren't your pets then what are they? A trophy?


I don't know why people say they aren't your pet. Your looking after it and feed it etc, obviously your not taking them out playing with them etc, but i think any pet is a pet, if your caring for it no matter how dangerous it is.


----------



## FrozenCity (Jun 15, 2011)

They aren't pets, they are captive zoological specimens.


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Junior13reptilez said:


> If they aren't your pets then what are they? A trophy?


A dangerous wild animal, that's in captivity?

A pet to me is, an animal you keep for companionship, thus I personally don't see my snakes as pets in such a sense. Not the same way as I'd class a dog as a pet anyway.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

There are a few people in the UK who keep these.

Not cheap, I believe there is a pair up for sale at Houten for around 4000 euro.

Also you would be a fool to let one lick your face. I have seen where he allows a banded krait to do that but not seen him do that with a Taipan.

Also the pet argument is way off topic, it's been done to death and is boring.


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Chronolemon said:


> Have there ever been? Surely it can't be that much more dangerous to keep than a Black Mamba which i've seen loads of people keeping. (in that they are both highly venomous and you are pretty sure to die either way bitten by either).


Yeah I know guys who have kept them in the past, but the only place I can think of that has still got them now is Reptile Gardens in USA.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I am a scarecrow said:


> A dangerous wild animal, that's in captivity?
> 
> A pet to me is, an animal you keep for companionship, thus I personally don't see my snakes as pets in such a sense. Not the same way as I'd class a dog as a pet anyway.


Not sure about this, but the way I see it.. There are pets... Wild animals.... Farm animals...

If it's in my house it's not wild, and I don't live on a farm.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:



Owzy said:


> There are a few people in the UK who keep these.
> 
> Not cheap, I believe there is a pair up for sale* at Houten for around 4000 euro.*
> 
> ...


You sure that wasn't a Royal you saw..... :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Didn't realise they were that expensive.....


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

HerpHunter63 said:


> Yeah I know guys who have kept them in the past, but the only place I can think of that has still got them now is Reptile Gardens in USA.


I'm keeping one at the moment for a friend.... there are plenty in Europe!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> Not sure about this, but the way I see it.. There are pets... Wild animals.... Farm animals...
> 
> If it's in my house it's not wild, and I don't live on a farm.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ...


They sure are pricey mate :gasp:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> I'm keeping one at the moment for a friend.... there are plenty in Europe!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


What happened to the other one?


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are a few headin for Houten 

1.0 Oxyuranus scutellatus scutellatus CB 2011

1.0 Oxyuranus scutellatus canni CB 2010

Adult Inland Taipans for sale/trade


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Owzy said:


> What happened to the other one?


Hi Owen,

Hope all's well mate. A friend of Tom's in the south-west is looking after the other. I have his large king and inland - that's enough for me. I'm pushed for time.

Are you going to Houten? It's not likely that I'll make it.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Lake nakuru puffys are like 30eu! i'd so rather have one of those. in fact, i'm getting 2 this week :2thumb:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> Hi Owen,
> 
> Hope all's well mate. A friend of Tom's in the south-west is looking after the other. I have his large king and inland - that's enough for me. I'm pushed for time.
> 
> ...


That king will certainly keep you busy!

I'm not going to make it unfortunately, can't manage to get enough time spare with the new job! Oh well there's always next year.


----------



## rf-reptiles (Jul 16, 2009)

I have toms other one on display @ pilbara reptiles also his small king among other things he has twisted my arm into keeping while he is off travelling.
cheers
chris


----------

